# Trailer for sale



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Guys, I know this isn't the classifieds, but I know everyone here is looking for ideas, some are looking for new trailers.

We have a 6 x10 haulmark for sale. It is silver in color. It also has a foot extra height. Has a ceiling vent, double rear doors and a side door. Also has rear stabalizer jacks, spare tire (not mounted) and a jack and lug wrench. We put extra crossmembers on the side for stability as well as thick plywood walls (not luan). Trailer has been painted and caulked inside as well. It is a 2005 with around 1000 miles on it. Tires are in great shape.
Asking $2300 OBO.
Trailer is in West Fargo.
PM me or call 701-371-9090 for any further details.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I hope your upgrading and not taking up golf...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I decide I was going to birdwatch with PC!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think God took me seriously because that is what this season has been...birdwatching!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I wish it was a five footer, Dan. I am thinking about replacing mine. But, I can't fit a six footer through my rear garage door into the back yard.

Hope you and the kids are getting your costumes ready for tomorrow night!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually, I am kind of looking for a 5 footer now. Especially after redoing my entire garage system since I sold the trailer!!!!   
It doesn't look like much until you remove it from the trailer and looking for shelf space!!!! :roll:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll give you $900 and you deliver


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I'll sell Montes half to you. I alreday sold the rest to another guy. In fact, Monte believed me when I told him we only got $2000 for the trailer. I actually got $3000. WHat he doesn't know won't hurt him!!!! :lol:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Asking $2300 OBO.


How Can You Sleep at Night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:



> . I actually got $3000.


 :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

if you still have the trailer please call me at 320-760-1618 thanks :sniper:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Sorry, trailer is gone. I am looking for a 5 x 8 enclosed if anyone has one for sale!!!


----------

